# Western Flyer serial number HELPPP!!!



## norcalwesternflyer (May 19, 2012)

Hi, 

Im new to this forum, I recently purchased a bike that is supposedly a old western flyer, it carries the western flyer badging on the front of the bike and serial/model number plate on the bottom of bike. I am asking for someones help that can point me in the right direction as to identifying this bike.. I cannot read the first couple numbers on the model number but think they are as follows:

Model: 2F2001KA?
Serial: A1278645

any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## partsguy (May 19, 2012)

Pics please?


----------



## norcalwesternflyer (May 19, 2012)

@classicfan- thanks for the quick response, im new here so sry it took me so long to get the pics up, i had to play around with the site a little bit.. im kind of nervous because i cant really make out the numbers because the plate looks so old and very worn down, and ive read online that these bicycles were recently reproduced and i am hoping its not one of those!!


----------



## partsguy (May 19, 2012)

Western Auto never produced their own bikes, they instead had contracts with bicycle companies and had the bikes slightly altered or re-badged for their store. Cleveland Welding Company (CWC), Huffman (Huffy), Colson, Murray, all had contracts with a department store at some point.

This bike is older than my area of Western Flyer expertise (late 1950s and up) and these were NEVER reproduced. However, Western Flyer did have a line of retro bicycles built around 1987-1995 in various styles, mostly red. But even those are old now as the newer ones approach 20 years old! Damn I feel older than what I really am!


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 20, 2012)

it's a prewar Monark...


----------



## norcalwesternflyer (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys!

So what is the possible age range? These bikes are way before my time (I'm 23) so I can't say I know much about classic bikes In general. And is this a rare find and did I get lucky for getting it for $40?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## charnleybob (May 20, 2012)

Serial numbers, on anything except post war Schwinns or 
Cleveland Welding 30's bikes, really don't mean diddly.
Huffman, for example, on purpose made their numbers with no pattern so as to confuse the competition.

Learn your frames and your bike company features and you can get a general picture and identify what you have.


----------



## norcalwesternflyer (May 20, 2012)

@charnleybob

Thanks for the advice. I have been trying to study the frame and I have been able to determine other western flyer bikes close to what I just purchased. The problem I am having is that they all seem to have one post on the "step through" part of the frame and the one I has two. Therefore, I have been having trouble verifying if this is a true western flyer, and the whole serial/model number dilemma doesn't really help either.


----------



## ABC Services (May 20, 2012)

*1952 Monark*

Im guessing it to be a 1952 Monark Those serial numbers were used in 1952  = A1267517 - A1452678


----------



## ABC Services (May 20, 2012)

*Date code book*



 

 

 

 



Rare date code book that was discovered in 2011 that has been reprinted to share the information. With this book you can date most balloon tire frames made by these manufactures :

 AMF Cleveland Welding 39' - 59' 
 Huffman 38' - 59 
 Monark silver king 47' - 58 
 Murray Ohio ( Elgin ) 37' - 59' 

 As well as Westfield, Bert Scheuer, Hercules, Norman, Rabeneick, Raleigh, and Wheelcraft bicycle info included. The book is 68 pages of excellent bicycle information. All pages are black and white, with a clear cover and professional sprial bound. There are pages that have stains in them but that's how the original is, and everything is readable. Also has parts prices from that period, and alot of front and rear hub break downs that would have been on the models that are in this book. If you collect balloon tire bicycles this is a must have book! This book was discovered last year and is the missing link to the bicycle hobby. I guarantee that you will be very satisfied with this book.

I am selling them for $20.00 each shipped first class.

If you have any questions please feel free to ask. Please PM me if you are interested in a copy. I will accept money orders, checks, and pay pal.

Thank You, Brian Heckel


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (May 20, 2012)

Nice find for your first bike!!


----------



## norcalwesternflyer (May 20, 2012)

Thanks again for all the help everyone!

I found this bike and thought it would be a nice build for my lady, I ride a couple cruisers (none as old or "rare" as this one).  I still don't know what age to go with because I have people telling me it is pre war, then others saying its a 1952 (including the nbhaa) but I still don't want to question anyone on here's intelligence because you all have way more knowledge than and I appreciate all the help and advice I can get!

I'll just stick with the fact that its old and I'm going to dump the money into it now to fix it!


----------



## ABC Services (May 20, 2012)

*Monark serial numbers*

Up until 1947 the only number that Monark had on bicycles, which was underneath the crank hanger, was just a numeral. Starting the first half of 1947 Monark stamped their serial number, as well as Western auto stock number followed by the letter K.


----------



## Zeb (Jun 28, 2016)

I having same problem any help with info please


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 28, 2016)

I am curious on the pre AMF (CWC) codes book, I thought such a thing did not exist?


----------



## mrg (Jun 28, 2016)

Know its post war but never saw a serial #, my question is Monark the only company that riveted a plate with the serial # on it?, they even put them on bikes they built for others, WF, Sears etc.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 28, 2016)

Nope Shelby did it too. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 28, 2016)

Zeb said:


> I having same problem any help with info please
> 
> View attachment 334040
> 
> ...



Look on the rear dropout of this bike for a number. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 28, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> I am curious on the pre AMF (CWC) codes book, I thought such a thing did not exist?



The CWC numbers are fairly well established. V/r Shawn


----------



## bdt91 (Sep 16, 2016)

Are there any of these still available? What info does it decode for CWC bicycles? ...year and?


----------



## Marty McCann (Jul 19, 2019)

ABC Services said:


> *Date code book*
> 
> View attachment 52433View attachment 52434View attachment 52435View attachment 52436View attachment 52437
> 
> ...



I was wondering if you still have copies of this book.If so how can I get one.


----------



## Marty McCann (Aug 6, 2019)

ABC Services said:


> *Date code book*
> 
> View attachment 52433View attachment 52434View attachment 52435View attachment 52436View attachment 52437
> 
> ...



I'm wondering if you might still have these books?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 6, 2019)

ABC Services said:


> *Date code book*
> 
> View attachment 52433View attachment 52434View attachment 52435View attachment 52436View attachment 52437
> 
> ...



Are these books still available? Thanks. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 6, 2019)

Zeb said:


> I having same problem any help with info please
> 
> View attachment 334040
> 
> ...



this looks like a huffy built Flyer. Good luck. Razin.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 7, 2019)

1960s Huffy built for Western Auto "Western Flyer" tanklight.
Yours looks to be a 24" model.

Serial should be on the left rear dropout where the rear mounts to the frame.

Serial will start with a number then an H.

example..."5H**** would be 1965

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 7, 2019)

@ABC Services Hey Brian looks like some folks need books! Here is the quick review from my website:
A lot of collectors simply call this the “ABC Book” because it is sold by ABC Services. The book is evidently a Western Auto (Western Flyer) bicycle parts book. This unassuming book has a wealth of information particularly focused on postwar and includes serial number charts for major manufacturers except for Schwinn. The charts, for the most part, seem to be accurate except for the prewar Huffman numbers which don’t coincide with what I’ve observed. The book appears to list every Western Flyer model by manufacturer by model number from the Fall of 1953 until the end of 1959. The book also has detailed hub and brake exploded views of most hubs. The book finishes with parts such as fenders, bars, stems, and saddles. Worth it just for the serial number charts.


----------



## ThePreacherMan (Apr 4, 2020)

partsguy said:


> Western Auto never produced their own bikes, they instead had contracts with bicycle companies and had the bikes slightly altered or re-badged for their store. Cleveland Welding Company (CWC), Huffman (Huffy), Colson, Murray, all had contracts with a department store at some point.
> 
> This bike is older than my area of Western Flyer expertise (late 1950s and up) and these were NEVER reproduced. However, Western Flyer did have a line of retro bicycles built around 1987-1995 in various styles, mostly red. But even those are old now as the newer ones approach 20 years old! Damn I feel older than what I really am!



If you are the Western wiz, can you help me know if this so original or a repro?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 4, 2020)

Looks close to original, But buyer beware. I was looking to buy a 1950 Schwinn off Craigslist. Asking price was $225.00 but was missing the rear rack, tank ETC. Offered  $150.00 but no bites. Oh well. His loss. Wanted the bike gone but not so much. Good luck. Razin.


----------



## ThePreacherMan (Apr 4, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Looks close to original, But buyer beware. I was looking to buy a 1950 Schwinn off Craigslist. Asking price was $225.00 but was missing the rear rack, tank ETC. Offered  $150.00 but no bites. Oh well. His loss. Wanted the bike gone but not so much. Good luck. Razin.



For same price which would you grab, green one or this one?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 4, 2020)

I would buy them both,But if i had to choose one i would probably buy they later red one. Nicer looking OG paint bike. Good luck. Let  me know. Razin.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 4, 2020)

ThePreacherMan said:


> If you are the Western wiz, can you help me know if this so original or a repro?
> 
> View attachment 1167472
> 
> View attachment 1167473



This is a POS made in the late 80s and isn't really a reproduction of anything. Barely makes good yard art. V/r Shawn


----------



## ThePreacherMan (Apr 4, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> This is a POS made in the late 80s and isn't really a reproduction of anything. Barely makes good yard art. V/r Shawn



What about this one?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 4, 2020)

Its not 1950s--probably about mid 60s middleweight but looks pretty decent if you like that kiind of thing. V/r Shawn


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 5, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Its not 1950s--probably about mid 60s middleweight but looks pretty decent if you like that kiind of thing. V/r Shawn



This one is the better of the two. You maybe able to wittle him down on the price a little bit. Offer him a buck 25 and see if he bites. Worst he can say is no. Good luck. Razin.


----------



## dw782202 (Sep 8, 2020)

ABC Services said:


> *Date code book*
> 
> View attachment 52433 View attachment 52434 View attachment 52435 View attachment 52436 View attachment 52437
> 
> ...



Yes I would like the book


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 8, 2020)

dw782202 said:


> Yes I would like the book



I want one of these books too. PM please. Thanks. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 8, 2020)

ThePreacherMan said:


> What about this one?
> 
> View attachment 1167518



So preacher man, did you end up this bike or not? I wish I could have bought it other wise who ever got this bike it was well worth the 145.00 asking price. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## NormP (Feb 22, 2021)

dw782202 said:


> Yes I would like the book



I would like to buy one of those books


----------



## Big Daddy Bert (Feb 26, 2021)

ABC Services said:


> *Date code book*
> 
> View attachment 52433 View attachment 52434 View attachment 52435 View attachment 52436 View attachment 52437
> 
> ...



I know it was many moons ago that you had these, if you still have please email me thanks so much Bert.......... bertsgreen@hotmail.com


----------



## RunGrampyRun (May 30, 2021)

ABC Services said:


> *Date code book*
> 
> View attachment 52433 View attachment 52434 View attachment 52435 View attachment 52436 View attachment 52437
> 
> ...



Still available?


----------



## Big Daddy Bert (Jun 7, 2021)

Hi Brian just got your message. I would like one of your books Could you please let me know shipping price to Bert Green 8945 Yonge Street Richmond Hill L4C0L5 Ontario Canada thanks Bert.........


----------

